# Describe your Muse



## thedarknessrising (Jun 9, 2015)

In Greek mythology, the various arts are influenced by a group of goddesses called Muses. Each Muse has an area of influence:


*Calliope*-Epic poetry

*Clio*-History

*Euterpe*-Song and elegiac poetry

*Erato*-Lyric poetry

*Melpomene*-Tragedy

*Polyhymnia*-Hymns

*Terpsichore*-Dance

*Thalia*-Comedy

*Urania*-Astronomy


Now, I'm not one who particularly believes in the pantheon of Greek gods and goddesses, but I like to imagine that there is a muse influencing my writing in some way. If I had to guess, I'd say it's Calliope. My stories tend to epic, imagination fueled tales of good vs evil. They usually involve a dashing hero on a dangerous quest for personal glory, justice, or fun. There are many a bloody battle, daring escapades, and courageous rescues. 

I seem to be most in touch with my Muse when I'm outside, as nature plays a heavy part in my books, which is why I usually write outside or with a window open. I imagine Calliope as a woodelf, fair and slender, with an angular face and golden eyes. She is garbed in a gown of fine emerald silk. Her hair is held in place by a thin golden band.


----------



## Tom (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey, cool idea!

I think my muse would probably be Melpomene, since I write kind of dark fantasy. 

I've always been attracted by the otherworldly and unsettling, favoring surreal landscapes and eerie creatures such as the Fey. I imagine Melpomene as a tall woman, dark-haired and green-eyed, with chalk-white skin and a melancholy air. She'd probably be wearing a robe of fine white muslin that deepened to gray, and then to black, as it fell to her feet.


----------



## WooHooMan (Jun 9, 2015)

Sappho the Ancient Greek poet who Plato called the "tenth muse".
I like my stories to be "human" rather than epic or poetic.  On that note, I like to think people are behind the creation of art rather than divine inspiration or whatever.  Individualistic success and humanity's importance are themes I touch on a lot.
It's said that her writing style was quick and direct which is how I like my writing.
Also, in one way or another, I put a lot of stock in what Plato says.

Who's to say what Sappho looked like?  There are busts and statues of her but who knows how accurate they are?

Also, sorry for going with a forced, unconventional answer but hey, someone was going to eventually.


----------



## thedarknessrising (Jun 9, 2015)

WooHooMan said:


> Sappho the Ancient Greek poet who Plato called the "tenth muse".
> I like my stories to be "human" rather than epic or poetic.  On that note, I like to think people are behind the creation of art rather than divine inspiration or whatever.  Individualistic success and humanity's importance are themes I touch on a lot.
> Also, in one way or another, my stories include some Plato touches in them.
> 
> ...



Eh, I learned something new, so all is forgiven.


----------



## Penpilot (Jun 9, 2015)

They say a picture is worth a thousand words. Here's a picture of my muse.


----------



## Ophiucha (Jun 10, 2015)

Sappho works quite well for me, since most of my stories are about queer women and at least three different stories I have written had their titles taken either from a Sappho poem, or from an Algernon Swinburne poem _about_ Sappho.

More to the theme of the thread, however, I would answer Erato. 

I write character-driven stories that deal with, at their core, a character's emotions and personal journey. The world around them is built to inflict and react to their emotions, the magic reflects their strengths and weaknesses, and the conflicts are resolved through love - not _always_ romantic love, but a love built over the course of the story. My writing is also influenced by _poetry_; I am aware of the meter of my sentences, even though I am not writing poetry, and that influences my diction and my pacing. I find I am most connected with my muse while I am alone, no matter where or when that is.

I think she would be a giantess. A woman who shakes the world as she dances, and whose voice can be heard for miles. I see Erato reflecting the image of a Greek lyre, a wide belly and a narrow chest. She'd wear a dress that runs silk threads - perhaps beaded so they clack together when she dances - down her torso and decorative brooches or pauldrons at the shoulders. Her clothes would be black, the same as her hair. Her skin and her sandals would match the colour of the lyre she carries. There is nothing about her that on its own is _striking_, but as a whole is exceptionally beautiful.


----------



## Ireth (Jun 10, 2015)

From the list, I'd choose Calliope. In my head she looks basically like how she's depicted in Disney's Hercules -- bronze skin, dark hair and eyes, slim figure, white dress. Her hairstyle is more simplistic though, just loose ringlets.

I don't really have a muse, per se. I just have a ton of characters who nag me to write their stories. XD


----------



## valiant12 (Jun 10, 2015)

If I must choose one of the 9 original muses I would chose Urania, because I love science fiction and I often get inspiration when I look at the moon and the stars. I imagine she looks very alien, considering she is the one associated with space. Grey skin, skinny body, black eyes, short nose, purple hair, excessive green eyeshadows and dressed in a blue shirt. (similar to the uniform of science officers in Star Trek)
My second pick would be Clio. And in my imagination she looks, something like that


----------



## Ben.D (Jun 10, 2015)

I would say my muse is Erato as my writing tends to lean towards a more lyrical prose. I love spoken word and rap and like to incorporate both into my writing. I Picture Erato as one of the main characters in my book who sings and plays the piano. He's always hunched over the keys and is old and a drunk, he has had to drown his deep wisdom in order to tolerate the world and has thick dark skin from farming all his life. He is able to tell deep truths through his songs but is otherwise belligerent.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jun 10, 2015)

My muses would be Melpomene and Thalia (yes, I can pick two). I try to keep a lighthearted cheerful atmosphere, but there are serious undertones, and it doesn't always end well.


----------



## valiant12 (Jun 10, 2015)

Svrtnsse said:


> My muses would be Melpomene and Thalia (yes, I can pick two). I try to keep a lighthearted cheerful atmosphere, but there are serious undertones, and it doesn't always end well.



That's a very nice combination.


----------



## Mythopoet (Jun 10, 2015)

My Muse is Melete, one of the original 3 Boeotian Muses, and Muse of thought and meditation.


----------



## Trick (Jun 10, 2015)

Svrtnsse said:


> My muses would be Melpomene and Thalia (yes, I can pick two). I try to keep a lighthearted cheerful atmosphere, but there are serious undertones, and it doesn't always end well.



If I had Greek muses, I'd agree with the above. 

To be honest, I had a muse. She was a fickle little minx, filling me with inspiration and then drying it up without warning. Finally, I set a trap for her. When I caught her she broke apart like somebody jammed a grenade in a pinata. Instead of candy, bits of paper the size of my thumb flitted, floated and then settled. I checked every one of them and they all said the same thing: HARD WORK on one side and TIME on the other.


----------



## Ryan_Crown (Jun 10, 2015)

My muse would have to be Euterpe. Music has always been an incredible inspiration for me. I always write better when I'm listening to music, and love to find theme songs for my characters, or make soundtracks for my stories.


----------



## Nimue (Jun 10, 2015)

A hard one!  I'm going to interpret 'Muse' as that flash of inspiration that comes seemingly from nowhere and strikes you in the heart... The part of writing that seems to have a life of its own.  If I have to pick one it'd be Euterpe, because music is more often than not the source of those images or emotions, late at night when I'm falling asleep.  And because yearning or mournfulness is often at the center of it, particularly inspiration that stems from dreams.  A woman shrouded in a heavy, night-black cloak and drapery, with light between her hands and glimmers in the folds of her cloak.

I think my personification of Writing itself would be a less mysterious, more constant companion--ordinarily lovely, eloquent, but often silent.


----------



## CoffeeFlower (Jul 13, 2018)

Sapho and Melpomene, my stories are a lot human and full of drama and dark spots although there's place for epic in them too


----------



## pmmg (Oct 3, 2022)

Must be a necromancer today.

I've heard it said that every author is secretly writing for someone. For me it has been different people through the years. For myself, of course, and past loves. Now I write for my daughter. She seems most interested in my stories


----------

